# scents



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

this is my first year bowhunting and wondering if i should use any scents? theres so many different kinds out there and i have absolutely no idea what to look for? any suggestions....?


----------



## bowtechin (Apr 8, 2007)

Are you thinking attractants or cover or both?


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

well i was thinking both, but dont really know so?


----------



## bowtechin (Apr 8, 2007)

I use http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/store ... 00_400-8-5

has worked for me.

Keep clothes in air tight tub.

Attractants, I use Tinks 69 when the time is right. That's about all I use for scents.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

time is right? as in rut?


----------



## bowtechin (Apr 8, 2007)

> time is right? as in rut?


Yes, or close too. Little longer afterwards, will sometimes get interest on a 2nd rut.


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

This is what I use: http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/store ... 00_400-8-5


----------

